# Orbeas are tough!



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

From the St. Louis bike forum, check out this thread:

http://stlbiking.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=17601

Might be my worst nightmare, having a bike come off the rack! Also I keep telling my wife not to wear a bra...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Crazy story! 
Good luck with that request to your wife :blush2:


----------

